# 1XM opinions please...



## tnsdoc (Jul 11, 2005)

I am considering a Cannondale Synapse, or Specialized Roubaix Expert for the more relaxed geometry and my aging body when I came across the Merckx 1XM which also seems to fit into this category. Can't find any reviews or information about this frame and was wondering if anyone can share their experience on the 1XM... Thanks


----------

